# Ohio Skeet Ranges



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am originally from Ohio but have lived in Kentucky for about 2 1/2 years. I follow this forum just to keep up on what is going down in the outdoors back home, and because I hope to move back soon and want to know what's happening when I do. 

Anyway, I have been shooting skeet at a local gun club here in KY, and I'm trying to find somewhere to shoot in Ohio when I make trips home. I get back about five or six times a year. 

In November, I shot at the Camp Perry Gun Club (not sure if that's the official name). Very nice people, very good prices for nonmembers, and a nice facility to boot, despite the horrible cold wind that day. Unfortunately, it was a good little drive from home. I'm looking for a skeet club closer to Seneca County, near Tiffin-Attica-Republic area. I know there are some trap ranges near there, but I'm looking for skeet. 

Any suggestions? Any private clubs willing to let in outsiders on occassion?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This should help. http://www.claytargetsonline.com/list.php/OH


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nemo7,

You already found the best skeet range in NW Ohio, in my opinion.(Camp Perry) Briar Oak Sporting Clays in Bellevue has one skeet field, but I have never seen it open. I would not drive to Bellevue without calling first to confirm if it is open. I think there is also one range in Sandusky. The only problem is that they shoot at the same time as Camp Perry, and it is further away from Tiffin. Check the list that shortdrift linked too. There may be one I am overlooking, or don't know about.


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dtigers,

Are you a member at Camp Perry? I seem to remember they had regular members, in addition to being open to the public. I'm just curious. Someday I'd like to return to Ohio and ideally live in that area. It's much nicer to be a member of a club with a group of semi-serious to serious shooters than to just show up, shoot and leave at a public range.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nemo7,

I live 2 1/2 hours away from Camp Perry, so no, I am not a member. Most of my extended family lives in the Clyde/Fremont area so I have occasionally shot at Camp Perry when I am already in the area for family stuff. I live 5 minutes away from Sportsmans Shooting Center in Canton, which has 10 skeet fields and shoots registered targets. That's about the only place I shoot skeet at anymore. The last several trips to the Clyde area we just ended up going to W&R Farms in Clyde and shooting sporting clays.


----------

